# ADAC GT Masters: Two One-Two Wins for Audi at the Hockenheimring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi celebrated two one-two victories in the ADAC GT Masters at the Hockenheimring: In the thrilling first race Nicolas Armindo and César Campanico prevailed against their brand colleagues Jan Seyffarth and Christian Abt with a narrow margin and celebrated the first victory for Team Rosberg with the Audi R8 LMS. In the rainy second run on Sunday Armindo and Campanico were leading in the early stages but then dropped to second place after pitting. Victory went to the duo Abt/Seyffarth (Team ABT Sportsline). Four Audi R8 LMS cars finished the second race in the top five. 
* Full Story *


----------

